# This grows got me bleeding



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 10, 2011)

I've cut myself 3 times in 3 days, Them fiskar's super points are sharp, picked up a little pair of zensport, nice little trimmers. there's just no way the Mrs. can trim all the mj, I've been trying to do a plant a day, I'm gonna start on this little gal this morning, I'm starting to see a little Powdery Mildew, time to chop and get her into the fan room.  the pic is same plant with and without a flash, she's a outdoor girl I tricked into bud in late July, she smells like turpentine sorta, real pleasant smell. She's A BLZ!!


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice. So these were outdoor plants ?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 10, 2011)

I remember you posting about this plant a while ago. So it flowered from July-Oct????? 

I been trimming mine up too and my tendinitis has been killing me! Had a little help, but only have 2 out of 4 plants down and hanging. Going to get going on the next one today.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 10, 2011)

You should just leave that gorgeous little girl alone in a corner and hang ornaments on her for Christmas.  Nice tree!


-nasty


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 11, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> You should just leave that gorgeous little girl alone in a corner and hang ornaments on her for Christmas.  Nice tree!
> 
> 
> -nasty


 
I was gonna start a old fishing lure thread a couple weeks ago and didn't, this is a  water witch by jack loyld,, lol  Here's the same girl this morning, Ya a outdoor girl,  hey Ston-loc, make sure your useing the spring loaded scissors by fiskars,, there approved by the arthritus foundation, I've got a thread on another site about people friendly gardening tools, with the Mrs. fibro-Myalgia, and Arthritus, I look hard for the easiest, and fiskars brand helps alot. Here's also a pic of the girl in the above pictures, without her bloomers!!


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice. great looking tree's Skagit, Let us know the yeild on those when ur done.. Thanks Hero


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 11, 2011)

The girl I'm trimmin this mornings a indoor girl,  she's gonna go fast,  I've got my part almost done. The white unit on the organ is a motion sensor hooked up in back yard, got a couple of these lookin for intruders!!!  This is one of the diesel strains, New York maybe?? I like the taste !!!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice Skag. Yeah, I've got the micro tip fiskars. They definitely help a lot more than non spring loaded snips I started with. After 4 hours yesterday I was a bit sticky fingered :rofl:


----------



## FUM (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice job. You guys will have a sweet winter together with plants like that.Green blessings.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 11, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> Very nice job. You guys will have a sweet winter together with plants like that.Green blessings.


 
thanks FUM u 2, I gotta feeling the best is yet to come!!!!  Ston-loc, have you tried butter  to get the stickys off your fingers, In the RV section of walmart they have some stuff calle GooP, $1.65 a tub, works well with MJ,  i've got a bottle of scissor scrapeings that is so high test,  ya sweet winter, but I'll be freezin my butt, while Stone-loc hangs 900 miles south!!!  I think he's around san jose, cali. while i'm in nothern puget sound. I wish you could smell this plant, it's real different to me.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 11, 2011)

Now that's a beauty!!! And yup, I'm down in the bay area. Weather has been bunk and raining the last few days here though. Not the wonderful sunshine that I love.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 14, 2011)

damn skag, beautiful trees!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome harvest good winter indeed :bong:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 15, 2011)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Very nice. So these were outdoor plants ?


       Yes those two were outside plants, here's another I brought inside tonight to trim.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 15, 2011)

Knocking them down, turned 1 600 off, plan to turn another off tomorow, Lovin the change of strains. The AK48, and super silver haze are just sick, so's the Blue Cindy, wish I'd grown more than one, here's some more pics. Definitly having a good harvest,  no bud rot in the Green-to at all,  I see lots of Hashish on the horizon!!!!!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks awesome SKAG  dank harvest


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 19, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looks awesome SKAG  dank harvest


 
Thanks Lemon, I'm curing in wooden boxes this grow, well both mason jars and boxes, I was hopeing, BHO, could tell me what this wine-box says on the front, I'm doing some outdoor BLZ in it, gonna make BHO out of this plant, semi manicured, The Mrs. rolled me a big fatty out of the box and I may change my mind, anyway I got a bunch of wooden cigar boxes, great for cureing and slowing down the process without spoiling the fruit. anyway it's working for me, mama and me Just trimed cured and shelved about 45 plants, the smallest was the one in my hand, about 18 inches tall, a Papaya, really smells indicaish and it's really sticky, might get 15 grams dried and cured!! she was a outdoor girl,so was the BLZ plant in the pic, the Mrs. is a master manicurer


----------



## Sol (Oct 20, 2011)

Since you brought up cutters- here's mine, picked up yesterday. Sure enough you can't go wrong with these babies, sharp as,....sharp! 
 Must be a heck of a way to spend the week- trimming,  poor soul!   Looks fabulous for sure. Peace and popcorn


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 20, 2011)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Very nice. So these were outdoor plants ?


 
Ya ziggy them were outdoor, grown in pots.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

What size skagit? Looks fabulous!

Edit: Also, do you hang before you put into the wooden boxes? I have a wooden box i made and stapled a piece of screen across it as a "rack" for my popcorn buds im trimming before harvest that had bud rot issues. i trim the rot, put them in wet, and they slow dry for 5-7 days, then into jars and burping for about 3 or 4 days.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 21, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> What size skagit? Looks fabulous!
> 
> Edit: Also, do you hang before you put into the wooden boxes? I have a wooden box i made and stapled a piece of screen across it as a "rack" for my popcorn buds im trimming before harvest that had bud rot issues. i trim the rot, put them in wet, and they slow dry for 5-7 days, then into jars and burping for about 3 or 4 days.


 
Ya I hang them for a couple days, I put a big fan and a heater in the little bathroom and dried a bunch that I'd cut some mold off of, when it dried out I probably have 1/2 ounce of bad buds. I've got a screen like in the bottom of your box in a 2x4 frame suspended from the ceiling in the shop, It's 4 feet by 7 feet,,,  check out this girl, this was one of the girls I triggered early locking her up in the shop every night,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh Ya that plant was in a 12 gallon pot'


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 21, 2011)

Gonna see if BHO can read the moniker on this box!!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 22, 2011)

Was that the largest of the pots you used this season outdoors? 

I used 10 gallon Rubbermaids but im goin 20 gallon smartpots next season. Soil medium and strains are being changed too. AK47, Papaya, and im torn between Larry OG and Chronic. My season is around 10 weeks of flower so im limited to indica dominant strains. Might build a greenhouse, limited to 3-4 plants im thinking it shouldnt be too unmanageable. 

I got a late start this season. I was more playing around and got one pheno that i was surprised with and ended up keeping it to flower outdoors. Because of PM issues ill be chopping it a week from today, dead on 8 weeks. The cooler temps im getting now are bringing on the colors! The buzz now is outstanding too.

Awesome job on your end. Plenty of informative infomation ill use for my next grows.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 22, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Was that the largest of the pots you used this season outdoors?
> 
> I used 10 gallon Rubbermaids but im goin 20 gallon smartpots next season. Soil medium and strains are being changed too. AK47, Papaya, and im torn between Larry OG and Chronic. My season is around 10 weeks of flower so im limited to indica dominant strains. Might build a greenhouse, limited to 3-4 plants im thinking it shouldnt be too unmanageable.
> 
> ...


 
I grew in a couple of 20s also, The yield was not much different between the 12 and 20. I grew a papaya this year, 1 plant, small yield but awesome stink, Ray Jay grew this strain, you might look back through his threads for tips. heres a few pics of the future BB kush Trainwreck and CDAWG91. are the youngsters, I gave everybody in the closet a foliar shower of Love last night, the buds are TW and the old CD. oh ya and my super lemon haze, I loved the taste of this at the Drs. office  lol.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would love to see the super lemon haze in a journal skag!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 31, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> I remember you posting about this plant a while ago. So it flowered from July-Oct?????
> 
> I been trimming mine up too and my tendinitis has been killing me! Had a little help, but only have 2 out of 4 plants down and hanging. Going to get going on the next one today.


 
Altogether we trimmed about 45 plants this year, I've got a tendonitus bump on my wrist thats huge, just back from where my thumb hinges, it's really ticked off!!  I've still got quite a bit to trim out of the green-to, Probably another couple ounces still hanging out growing.  I'm getting close to harvesting the bud room again, the perpetual goes on.  The gabby looks like she's gonna be some treacherous smoke!! Not much yield but I fear thats my fault, left her in unknown soil and they pooped out. I've got her cloned though.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 31, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I would love to see the super lemon haze in a journal skag!


 
I'll add her to the HoosierDaDDy journal, I've only smoked the SLH once, I bought it from a dispensary in seattle and loved it, may be my current favorite, Right now my focus is on getting some Larry and some Skywalker, a bud down south said he just got back from cali with a Lemon Larry OG, I got real excited!!!  I add plants to the bud room as they outgrow the closet, I'd planned on keeping the Lemon till she outgrows it!!  I had to remove another plant last night, it happens fast once the veggin really kicks in, I'm real excited about this grow,


----------

